# Who can I mail this to to have it fixed?



## MrSchulz (Apr 27, 2013)

I had a seltzer bottle, got it in the mail, dropped and broke the top off, need it reattached but want it to look as original as possible instead of gluing etc..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2013)

Without seeing the damage that's a tough call? There are people that repair stuff but you wouldn't be able to get an estimate without showing what's wrong.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 27, 2013)

http://bottleden.com/repair.shtml


----------

